

How We Got 1,000+ Subscribers from a Single Blog Post in 24 Hours - Sambdala
http://www.groovehq.com/blog/1000-subscribers

======
marojejian
Seems to me this glosses over a central part of the pitch: they tell
influencers they have rapidly gone from zero to 28k in revenue. Sounds like
they are starting with meaningful traction & momentum, not from zero?

~~~
teleclimber
I think he is referring to the blog having zero readers (or nearly).

But yes it's easier to pitch your blog's content if it refers to a business
that is already getting some traction.

------
scott_usa
"No I don't want to learn how to grow my business". I lol'd.

Your 'customer case study' guy gives me the willies. Hopefully he's not one of
you.

